# Gurgling



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi guys,possible stupid question.I had a gurgling problem from a second floor washroom.A recent gurgle would come out of the bathtub when the toilet would be flusht.I did a couple of tests ,and came to the conclusion,blocked vent,or partially blocked vent,or partially blocked toilet drain.I went on the roof,there were a lot of trees around the house,his drain was double protected with wire mesh visualy no leeves could of gone down.To out rule it I would of snaked it ,but the rotor i had was to heavy to haul up.I removed the toilet,and sent down my camera perfectly clear pipe.I will be going back to snake the roof drain,but I m wondering if a atmospheric pressure can cause this.since his complaint there has been a sudden change in temperature.Taking a stab.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Gurgling.
Usually a result of the water going past the fixture has filled the pipe to capacity and there is no vent or insufficient vent for that fixture. Water passing by creates negative pressure and tries to suck air in through the trap. I never heard of atmospheric pressure causing a gurgle.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Test for a vent blockage by removing the trap at the nearby sink, then flush toilet, if that stops the gurgle in the tub then you have your answer.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Test for a vent blockage by removing the trap at the nearby sink, then flush toilet, if that stops the gurgle in the tub then you have your answer.


 
x2

some people pull the toilet and pour water from a 5 gallong bucket down but it's a lot more work. anything to give you an artificial vent right there in the room.




paul


----------



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Possible Vent Problem*

Ron the Plumber's diagnostic suggestion is a winner.
Another thing possible, if you've got two techs: put one guy's ear on the roof vent, the other guy draining each fixture. Normally, if you hear water spilling into the vent stack, all's clear.
Also, try putting a garden hose in the vent and run the water. Be careful not to flood the place, but that shouldn't be a problem if the toilet drain can be heard. If the water spilling into the vent stack increases in audible tone, it's filling up and is clogged somewhere.
You're on the right track.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

When in doubt, start see snakin'


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info boys.


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*If she's gurgling snake her good ~*:laughing:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

good call Ron the Plumber, i will remember that for next time!


----------

